# Four Seasons Aviara future guests-LivingSocial deal at Park Hyatt



## Garnet (Dec 15, 2012)

For those staying either in Carlsbad, CA or more specifically at the Four Seasons Aviara, LivingSocial currently has  deal for at the next door hotel, the Park Hyatt Aviara Resort. It is for the Lobby Lounge and you get Two Cocktails, Two Tapas, and One Shared Dessert for I think $29, which normally runs about $59 and expires April 20, 2013.  Lovely live music in the lobby most afternoons/evenings.  See the Park Hyatt website.  Also-we will be there from Dec 28 to Jan 4-would be happy to up with any other TUGGERS in Carlsbad at that time.  Please pm me.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Garnet

Just got three .... gee .. you should have posted the link like below ....


http://t.livingsocial.com/deals/549424?ref=email-jp&rpi=97245402&rui=92071181

disclaimer .... if 3 more buy from this link ..I get a rebate ... and then I feel compelled to have you over  to the condo unit for yet another drink to show my thanks  --there Jan 26 thru March 15th ...any tugger's --look us up

Greg, Marg n Katie  (Katie is the one with the waggy tail )

Again - thanks for  sharing this


----------



## GregGH (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok Peter -- owe you a drink ... got a note from 'Living Social' .... smile... 



Greg


----------

